# Ängstlicher Mensch stellt sich vor



## Gullinkambi (2. Mai 2019)

*Ängstlicher Mensch stellt sich vor*

Hallo zusammen 

Mein Name ist Philipp, ich werde in kürze 26 Jahre alt und bin seit ich denken kann leidenschaftlicher Gamer.
Ich bin ein großer Fan von RPG spielen und Storyreichen spielen, aber ich kann mich auch für Shooter begeistern sowie auch Herausfordernen Spiele wie Sekiro, also ich mag im grunde vieles.

Ich habe mich aus einem bestimmten Grund hier angemeldet (Vorsicht ab hier wird es kurz Persönlich)
Vor ein paar Jahren wurde ich unter anderem mit Sozialphobie diagnostiziert und dies hier soll im Grunde eine Kampfansage meinerseits gegen die Krankheit sein, und hoffe hier mit etwas Glück ein paar Menschen zum (eventuell) regelmässigen daddeln zu finden


----------



## LOX-TT (2. Mai 2019)

Herzlich willkommen und alles gute dass dein Vorhaben gut gelingt


----------



## MichaelG (2. Mai 2019)

Herzlich Willkommen und Respekt daß Du Dich der Erkrankung stellst. Top!


----------



## Gullinkambi (2. Mai 2019)

Danke für die Begrüßung und die netten Worte


----------



## Zybba (6. Mai 2019)

Willkommen!


----------



## Loosa (6. Mai 2019)

Gullinkambi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen



Heya und willkommen im Forum!
_Das_ nenn ich mal 'ne Überschrift. 

Meinerseits hab ich null Probleme Leute kennenzulernen. Das ist dann auch (fast) immer lustig. Aber den Kontakt aufrecht zu erhalten, das soziale Pflegen sozusagen, finde ich ungemein anstrengend. Meist den Aufwand nicht wert. Was manchmal auch ein klein bisschen schade ist, aber what can you do? Zum Glück habe ich Verwandschaft die mich da auch mal mitzieht. Achja, und das Forum hier natürlich. 

Welche Genres sind denn so deins? Was zockst du aktuell, oder gerne?


----------



## Batze (6. Mai 2019)

Dann mal willkommen bei uns.


----------



## McDrake (7. Mai 2019)

Tach


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Mai 2019)

Hi. Und nicht erschrecken, ich beisse auch nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## fud1974 (7. Mai 2019)

Ja, willkommen.. und Sozialphobie ist eine gemeine Sache!

Insofern müssen schon deine ersten Zeilen eine Mega-Überwindung gekostet haben, mutiger Schritt!


----------



## Gullinkambi (7. Mai 2019)

Wow, da schaut man einmal nicht rein und dann sowas. Vielen Dank an alle für die nette Begrüßung! 



Loosa schrieb:


> Heya und willkommen im Forum!
> _Das_ nenn ich mal 'ne Überschrift.
> 
> Meinerseits hab ich null Probleme Leute kennenzulernen. Das ist dann auch (fast) immer lustig. Aber den Kontakt aufrecht zu erhalten, das soziale Pflegen sozusagen, finde ich ungemein anstrengend. Meist den Aufwand nicht wert. Was manchmal auch ein klein bisschen schade ist, aber what can you do? Zum Glück habe ich Verwandschaft die mich da auch mal mitzieht. Achja, und das Forum hier natürlich.
> ...



Ich hoffe, das mit der Überschrift war jetzt nicht Negativ gemeint 
Das mit den Kontakte Pflegen kann ich so direkt unterschreiben, unglaublich anstrengend.

Und aktuell zocke Ich Divinity Original Sin 2, und zwischendurch eine menge The Binding of Isaac.  Ansonsten liebe ich RPGS und freue mich schon wie verrückt auf Cyberpunk 2077 (bitte lass es gut werden ), und abgesehen davon habe ich herausforderne Spiele wie Sekiro für mich entdeckt  Was mich auch noch Interessiert ist die Borderlands Reihe, aber das als Singleplayer ist glaube witzlos ^^



> Ja, willkommen.. und Sozialphobie ist eine gemeine Sache!
> 
> Insofern müssen schon deine ersten Zeilen eine Mega-Überwindung gekostet haben, mutiger Schritt!



Dankeschön 
War es tatsächlich, aber ich Backe momentan regelmäßig kleine Brötchen, es wird also (sehr) langsam


----------



## Zybba (7. Mai 2019)

Ich habe mich noch nie damit beschäftigt, dachte aber Sozialphobie sei in schriftlicher Form quasi nicht vorhanden.
Für mich klang das immer so, als ginge es um direkten Kontakt mit Menschen. Angesicht zu Angesicht.



Gullinkambi schrieb:


> Divinity Original Sin 2


----------



## Batze (7. Mai 2019)

Gullinkambi schrieb:


> Was mich auch noch Interessiert ist die Borderlands Reihe, aber das als Singleplayer ist glaube witzlos ^^


Kann man auch im SP gut spielen. Allerdings, jedenfalls in BL 2 wird es zum Ende hin Bockschwer, was vor allem daran liegt das du zwar Millionen  von Waffen und Mods findest, die aber Großteils alle gleich Schrott sind fürs Endgame. Die wirklich guten Teile (glaube Lila waren die) dropen so gut wie gar nicht.


----------



## Zybba (7. Mai 2019)

Ich hab alle BL im SP gespielt. Das geht schon.


----------



## Gullinkambi (7. Mai 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich habe mich noch nie damit beschäftigt, dachte aber Sozialphobie sei in schriftlicher Form quasi nicht vorhanden.
> Für mich klang das immer so, als ginge es um direkten Kontakt mit Menschen. Angesicht zu Angesicht.



Das ist denke Ich bei jeden verschieden. Ironischerweise fällt mir der direkte Kontakt etwas leichter da ich eher einschätzen kann wie Ich beispielsweise auf andere wirke, oder ob ich was dummes gesagt habe, da habe ich ein direktes Feedback sozusagen. Und Ich habe im direkten Kontakt mehr "Übung" drin.
Beim schreiben widerrum kann es oft zu missverständnissen kommen, da das direkte Feedback fehlt und wie etwas gemeint oder rüberkommen soll man sich im Grunde selber im Kopf zusammenbastelt. Besonders wenn die Person noch nie von Satzzeichen gehört hat, ist das immer besonders spaßig. Mir Persönlich helfen aber Smileys sehr oft um zu erahnen oder zu vermitteln wie etwas rüberkommt 



> Kann man auch im SP gut spielen. Allerdings, jedenfalls in BL 2 wird es zum Ende hin Bockschwer, was vor allem daran liegt das du zwar Millionen von Waffen und Mods findest, die aber Großteils alle gleich Schrott sind fürs Endgame. Die wirklich guten Teile (glaube Lila waren die) dropen so gut wie gar nicht.





> Ich hab alle BL im SP gespielt. Das geht schon.



Dachte, dass alleine da auch der Spaßfaktor eher verloren geht, deswegen der Gedanke dass es alleine eher witzlos sei.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Mai 2019)

Erst einmal auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier.


Gullinkambi schrieb:


> Dachte, dass alleine da auch der Spaßfaktor eher verloren geht, deswegen der Gedanke dass es alleine eher witzlos sei.


Dachte ich auch und spiele deswegen Borderlands 2 gerade zusammen regelmäßig mit jemanden hier aus dem Forum. Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass es schon sehr wie ein Rollenspiel funktioniert und deswegen auch gut alleine spielbar wäre, zumindest von der Thematik und Mechanik her. Es gibt eben eine Hauptstadt die als Hub fungiert und dort sammelt man Quests ein und geht dann raus und erledigt die. Auch draußen gibt es dann einige Orte, wo man Quests bekommt. Und so levelt man sich langsam auf und macht nebenher dann die Hauptquest, sprich spielt die Story durch. 

Was Waffen angeht muss ich aber meinen Vorrednern Recht geben, am Anfang hatte ich eine ziemlich gute lilane als Belohnung bekommen und die habe ich dann ewig genutzt und jetzt fehlt mir aktuell so ein wenig eine Wumme mit richtig Durchschlag. Es gibt nämlich praktisch keine "einmal schießen und tot"-Gegner, die meisten schlucken schon recht viele Kugeln und wenn dann noch etwas stärkere oder besser gepanzerte kommen entleert man schon mal einige Magazine in einem Gegner und das ist natürlich nicht sonderlich toll, wenn da fünf gleichzeitig auf einen einstürmen. Weiß allerdings nicht, ob ein leichterer Schwierigkeitsgrad hier einen großen Unterschied machen würde.


----------



## Gullinkambi (7. Mai 2019)

In Ordnung, da ich Teil 1 und 2 eh schon in meiner Bibiliothek habe, werde ich dem mal eine Chance geben, da Ihr mich da jetzt doch überzeugt habt ^^

Hoffentlich wirds nur nicht zu demotivierend zum Ende hin mit dem Waffenproblem.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Mai 2019)

Gullinkambi schrieb:


> Das ist denke Ich bei jeden verschieden. Ironischerweise fällt mir der direkte Kontakt etwas leichter da ich eher einschätzen kann wie Ich beispielsweise auf andere wirke, oder ob ich was dummes gesagt habe, da habe ich ein direktes Feedback sozusagen. Und Ich habe im direkten Kontakt mehr "Übung" drin.
> Beim schreiben widerrum kann es oft zu missverständnissen kommen, da das direkte Feedback fehlt und wie etwas gemeint oder rüberkommen soll man sich im Grunde selber im Kopf zusammenbastelt. Besonders wenn die Person noch nie von Satzzeichen gehört hat, ist das immer besonders spaßig. Mir Persönlich helfen aber Smileys sehr oft um zu erahnen oder zu vermitteln wie etwas rüberkommt


Naja, da die WWW-Kommunikation nicht nur Vorteile, sondern auch seine hässlichen Seiten hat und es leider Gottes immer mehr zum Volks- bzw. Weltsport geworden ist verbal aufeinander einzuprügeln würde es mich gar nicht mal verwundert wenn selbst Menschen ohne genannte Phobie erst dadurch eine solche bekämen. Eigentlich muss man es so sehen:
Mit den ganzen Leuten hat man nur online zu tun, nie Mano a Mano, von daher kann einem so gesehen ja nix passieren. Man muss nur ein dickes Fell besitzen bzw. eine gesunde Distanz zu dem bewahren was da an niedergeschriebenen Zeilen einem entgegen kommt, sonst steigert man sich zu sehr hinein oder lässt dumme Kommentare zu leicht an sich ran.


----------



## Zybba (7. Mai 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eigentlich muss man es so sehen:
> Mit den ganzen Leuten hat man nur online zu tun, nie Mano a Mano, von daher kann einem so gesehen ja nix passieren. Man muss nur ein dickes Fell besitzen bzw. eine gesunde Distanz zu dem bewahren was da an niedergeschriebenen Zeilen einem entgegen kommt, sonst steigert man sich zu sehr hinein oder lässt dumme Kommentare zu leicht an sich ran.


Es wäre schön, wenn man Phobien einfach mit logischen Erklärungen aufheben könnte. ^^


----------



## Batze (7. Mai 2019)

Gullinkambi schrieb:


> In Ordnung, da ich Teil 1 und 2 eh schon in meiner Bibiliothek habe, werde ich dem mal eine Chance geben, da Ihr mich da jetzt doch überzeugt habt ^^
> 
> Hoffentlich wirds nur nicht zu demotivierend zum Ende hin mit dem Waffenproblem.



Wenn du rein Solo spielst, es gibt möglichkeiten Waffen zu implementieren. Ja man sagt dazu auch cheaten. Also das ist wirklich nur die Nothilfe dann wenn du überhaupt nicht mehr weiterkommst, jedenfalls in BL2. Mit BL 1 kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, aber da soll das Problem nicht ganz so groß sein.


----------



## Gullinkambi (9. Mai 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn man Phobien einfach mit logischen Erklärungen aufheben könnte. ^^



This!
Das ist das frustrierendste von allem ^^


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2019)

Beim Beseitigen helfen kann Logik zwar, zumindest bei den Symptomen, aber nicht allein. Das gilt auch für andere Dinge aus dem psychologisch/psychiatrischen Bereich wie Wahnvorstellungen - meine Mutter hat es diesbezüglich "erwischt", nachdem sie (wie wir erst im Nachhinein erfahren haben) seit 2 Jahren immer mehr und mehr um diverse Themen rumgegrübelt hat und somit geistig nie zu Ruhe kam. Sie ist derzeit im Krankenhaus, und obwohl man gewisse "krasse" Dinge, die sie derzeit glaubt, logisch widerlegen kann UND sie auch zustimmt, ist sie am nächsten Tag wieder nicht sicher, ob es nicht doch so ist, wie sie glaubt. zB fragt sie, ob "das mit der Atombombe in Frankfurt" wirklich passiert sei oder nicht...

Ich hoffe die Präsenz hier hilft


----------



## Gullinkambi (10. Mai 2019)

Wow, Ich wünsche deiner Mutter an der Stelle erstmal alles gute. 
Habe mal was ähnliches bei jemanden miterlebt. Ist als "Beobachter" fast unmöglich im Kopf einzuordnen...

Und ja, Ich scheue mich noch mich in anderen Themen miteinzubeziehen, aber ich fühle mich hier bis jetzt gut angenommen - Danke an der Stelle an alle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Mai 2019)

Gullinkambi schrieb:


> Und ja, Ich scheue mich noch mich in anderen Themen miteinzubeziehen, aber ich fühle mich hier bis jetzt gut angenommen - Danke an der Stelle an alle


Nicht zurückhalten, jede neue Stimme in einer vernünftigen Diskussion ist ein Gewinn.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mausebeisser (21. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Philipp, ich finde es mutig von dir, dein Problem direkt anzusprechen! Ich bin auch ein extrem introvertierter Mensch und hatte auch ein Leben lang gegen Ängste sozialer Natur anzukämpfen. Menschen etwas zu fragen, oder noch schlimmer, sie um etwas zu bitten, telefonieren, vor allem, wenn anderen im Raum anwesend sind, vor Menschen zu sprechen und so weiter. Ich brauche sehr, sehr lange, bis ich mich in einer neuen Umgebung eingelebt habe, etwa bei einer neuen Arbeitsstelle. Ich kaschiere meine Ängste, spiele sie herunter, überwinde sie teilweise. Und ich kompensiere sie. Ärztliche Hilfe habe ich mir nie gesucht. Zu meiner Zeit war man für solche Sachen noch nicht sensibilisiert. Ich bin nicht vom Fach, aber soweit ich weiß, lassen sich Phobien nie hundertprozentig behandeln. Im Kern bleiben sie bestehen. Man muss lernen, mit ihnen zu leben und sie zu kompensieren. Bei Sozialphobien ist es in erster Linie Selbstbewußtsein. Um das Selbstbewußtsein zu steigern gibt es viele Wege. Zwei davon sind Bildung uns Sport.

LG
Eugen


----------



## McDrake (21. Oktober 2019)

Der Philipp hat sich leider schon lange nicht mehr blicken lassen


----------

